# Pack Wisdom



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if you guys know this or not, but I am sort of a back pack officionotto..... or at least I have a back back fetish (I own a ton of back packs)...... But, I do have a great solution to the entire back pack dilema. Not as many pockets as most back pack companies seem to think we need. (Most people put something in every pocket thus making their pack to heavy). But a cinch system that allows you to have a full capacity work pack (I packed out an entire deer this year with one.) and it allows you to reduce down to just a water badder in size and weight. At first I have used mix and match this and that and yes I do own a sewing machine that isn't as heavy duty as I think it should be, but it does the trick with about three broken needles a try, but for the first time ever, I have found an off the shelf back pack that meets these requirements that I have developed over the years. I have always been impressed with the over build mentality of Bad Lands, so I always look at what they bring new into the market and ding, ding, ding, ding they did it. Their new 2800 is the bomb.... I don't mean to make this sound like a comercial for them, but they have made the best magnetic closed bino holder that I utilize to hold my 10X25 Zeiss, my rangefinder, by radio, and lens cleaning material, smoke in a bottle, elk calls pretty dang cool if you ask me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

+1
I bought the new 2800 and camped out of it for 4 days, it held everything. It is big enough to pack camp in and yet shrinks small enough to use for the day hunts. I also loaded it with camp and a bunch of elk meat, 100 pound+ and it held up great. I love this pack too, I just wish I could carry a few Epek broadheads in it! :? By the way anyone want to buy a 4500? Hypervent? Superday? I don't need them anymore.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

witch one would you guys say to get out of the 2200 or the 2800?My buddy cant make up his mind on witch one to get.


----------



## Huckleberry (Sep 11, 2007)

Do either of you guys carry a 80mm spotting scope with an angled eye piece as well as a tripod? I really like the 2800, but can't see how I would carrry that size of a scope. It looks like it would carry a 60mm great in one of the wings but an 80mm won't fit. Any ideas?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Huckleberry said:


> Do either of you guys carry a 80mm spotting scope with an angled eye piece as well as a tripod? I really like the 2800, but can't see how I would carrry that size of a scope. It looks like it would carry a 60mm great in one of the wings but an 80mm won't fit. Any ideas?


I would treat that spotting scope like a muley head..... stuff it in the middle of the wings (wrap it in your jacket).


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah yes, I only carry a 60, but I could show you how I used some straps to attatch to existing straps on the pack and drop a pocket I sewed onto the strap and it would easily hold an 80 with a tank tripod and then you just hook up the wings and cinch em tight. I have also just attatched my spotting scope to my tripod and put it upside down with the tripod going up the middle and the scope perpendicular'ly' laid accross the bottom ruck sack. Then... attatch your wings to the bottom ruck sack enclosing your scope accross the middle of your back and then close the wings over the tripod and not only does it travel nice, but a few quick clips of your pack and you have immediate access to your scope already mounded to your pod in fractions of a second. 

Obviously I would say the 2800 over the 2200, not only does it have more square inches of space on the inside, but a great shelf design for holding almost anything in the shelf design of the 2800. You could use a very light weight duffle bag with a draw string and stuff almost anything you want into that (clothes, food, poodles) and cinch that into the shelf and it sits great on my back and has every perfect and easy adjustment you can think of for comfort. These guys hit a long ball with this one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks epek


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Badlands Is unbeatable with the lifetime warranty. I use and abuse these packs and they are built with the hunter In mind. Here are a few pics of the packs this year so far. This first pic I have the 4500 packed to the hilt with the Hypervent attached to the bottom so I could hunt out of it. As EPEK has mentioned the 2800 Is a great pack!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.mysteryranch.com/packs/55/NICE-Crew-Cab/


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great info guys. I was just convinced to buy the 2800. 

wfm, those are great pics, they should be an addy for Badlands. 

Now, where can I get the best deal on one of these packs? Sportsmans, Cabelas? It looks like they are 199.00 online?"

Thanks


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation epek, I purchased a badlands pack about 9 or ten years ago and have never had a single problem with it at all - they make an incredibly reliable product. There has never been a single tear, the seams are as good as new, the zippers have never failed, no problems whatsoever. I'll have to pick up the 2800 as the pack I have was probably one of their earlier designs, plus you can never have too many back packs around.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they are the same prcie at both places. I have seen some on ksl.for the same price brand new. Those pic of hell of nice. Look like you hunt some pretty a$$ god country there.I cant wait to get mine and put it to work next year.


----------



## Huckleberry (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. EPEK, would you mind posting or pming me some photos of what you did with your pack to carry your scope? Also, if you could help to clarify some terminology for me. What is considered the "shelf" that you are reffering to, as well as the "ruck sack"? Are you saying that you would put the duffle between the wings? Thanks for all the help. I really like this pack, the 2800, I just want to make sure it will meet all my needs. Great pics wfm.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> they are the same prcie at both places. I have seen some on ksl.for the same price brand new. Those pic of hell of nice. Look like you hunt some pretty **** god country there.I cant wait to get mine and put it to work next year.


So meathead, are you buying my 4500 or not... :?

While I don't own as many packs as epek (Nobody does. In fact, I don't think Badlands has as many packs in their showroom as epek has in his garage.) I do own 3 of them, and I just bought my son the new 2800. In fact, I've owned a badlands pack for 15 years now. I got my first one back before they were even called badlands and I still use it to this day. I mostly tree stand hunt but that doesn't mean I don't need a functional backpack. I need room for all my gear plus a complete change of cloths every time I hunt. Plus I need a pack that will load meat and handle the weight. Badlands does all these things and more. I will probably be buying my fifth pack from them this next season. Not that I don't like my old pack, but the new 2800 I bought my son is as epek put it. The BOMB! I want one too! My son helped pack out mine and my brothers elk this year. we loaded him up with a hind quarter, a front, and a backstrap. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ( yes, I AM a slave driver) He's 5'6" and weighs 145 lbs soaking wet and he shuffled down that mountain with all that meat like it wasn't even there! He says it's the best pack in the world. (What else is a 16 year old kid gonna say when his Dad is standing right there?)

Anyway, plus two more for the epek "backpack wisdom" (Whats funny is he thinks he came up with this concept.) :lol: :roll:

Cheers,

Tex


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > they are the same prcie at both places. I have seen some on ksl.for the same price brand new. Those pic of hell of nice. Look like you hunt some pretty **** god country there.I cant wait to get mine and put it to work next year.


So meathead, are you buying my 4500 or not... :?

Yes Im. I will try to get you the money next month. I will send you a pm or call you and swing by and grab it from you. I was going to send you a pm telling you and spaced it out my bad. so yes sir I will be taking it off your hands for you andif it dont bring me good luck.Im going to be kicking your butt. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's already been christened with fresh spike elk blood and North Slope gave it a blessing in August just before the hunt. If you can't make a kill when using this pack it's all on YOU! _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's already been christened with fresh spike elk blood and North Slope gave it a blessing in August just before the hunt. If you can't make a kill when using this pack it's all on YOU! _(O)_


Ok it sounds like next year will be my year to get a deer or elk and hopfuly antelope to pack out with that bag. sounds good.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Dkhntrdustn, It's good, but it is not that good, I would suggest only carrying one animal at a time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Dkhntrdustn, It's good, but it is not that good, I would suggest only carrying one animal at a time.


That is a wise suggestion. However, that 4500 will pack that much meat if yer man enough. :shock: Trouble is, I aint man enough... :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The proublom is Im stupid enougt to try carrying the hole deer or elk out by my self. But I know I will have a realy friend helping me pack it out.


----------

